# [SOLVED] Cod 5 WaW install error!!



## jason591 (Oct 28, 2004)

Whenever i put the dvd in and try to install i get as far as the screen with install on and click on it. It then says preparing to instal but then up pops
"this installation package could not be opened. Verify that the package exists and that you can access it, or contact the application vendor to verify that this is a valid Windows installer pakage. \CoDWaW.msi"
This is a legit game bought from the store. I play cod4 all the time on high settings and am using vista 32. Anyone got any ideas? 
Thanks guys!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Cod 5 WaW install error!!*

.msi files are handled by Windows Installer. You can get the latest version from *http://support.microsoft.com/kb/942288*. Download, install, reboot and try installing the game again.

btw, your profile needs to be updated if you're now using Vista32. It says XP for OS (below your name, on the left).


----------



## gamesfreak (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Cod 5 WaW install error!!*

may be your dvd is scrached and unusable. this error occurs when dvd rom is not able to access the file from the dvd. so i think its definitely the dvd prob.


----------



## jason591 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Cod 5 WaW install error!!*

ok guys thanks for your help...i borrowed a friends copy and used that with my own cd-key and it worked fine so it MUST have been the dvd
thanks again!!


----------

